# Surfside today, access 5!



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Lots of debri. They are working on removal from road 2 North but slow process. Dead animals, lots of big trees, trash of all sorts. Water is very stained but minimal grass. Small whiting but nothing else from about 10AM until floating **** made it unfishable around 2PM.
No pics but it is a mess. Did not hear about any better conditions up to and as far as San Luis Pass.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I heard that most of the debris is a result of the Brazos carrying it all down. Some were saying they've never seen it that bad. 
I waa curious as to how long one should wait before trying to fish Surfside again? With gas prices rising, I try to plan my trips on better conditions. For the longest time, I went every chance I could but now I just can't simply afford doing that. I know that perhaps its going to be a "just go and look yourself" kind of thing, but wasn't sure if there was a rule of thumb on how long you should wait after a hard spring rain washing all that stuff down. 
Again, thank you for the report. Tight lines.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea I too was curious...planned on goin this morning but didn't see any reports of being all clear. I am gonna try to run out there sometime today to see if it's fish able for tomorrow!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the report. That is one of my favorite spots to fish. If anyone gets out there please post a picture of the beach. Thanks


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surfside Access 5!*

Hard to believe but buoy(bouy) forecast shows "green" water mid-week with N to NE winds. I will put up some pics around Tuesday or Wednesday as I am going back out just to see what it looks like. They are working on Bryan and Quintana Beach clean up now but it sure takes a long time to get that cleaned up.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I drove out there round noon today...limbs, logs, sticks ect all along side of the beach. Had a front end loader pushing most of it into piles....still pretty. Ad looking though. Water looks like yoo-hoo.....


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Fished Saturday at access 5 right at the entrance, beach was covered in debris but none in the water.caught a few stingray (bait for my shark rods) more croaker than I could count and surprisingly some gaftop 27 inches plus. Also managed 3 bonnet heads along with numerous whiting. No bait in the water untill about 4pm then the mullet showed up in full force. If your wading I advise ray guards got hit twice with no sticks thank god. The drunk teenagers about 30 yards away got stuck pretty bad.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to the show txsharkhunter. Good report, keep them coming.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txsharkhunter, what were you using for bait?


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Drove within 1/2 mile of San Luis Pass on the Surfside side Sunday afternoon. As described above, debris was thick to the pass. Lots of large trees (60' plus) in the first gut and on the beach. Saw trees as large on the second and third bars. I wouldn't yak a big rig out this week. Water had decent color around the third bar. Talked to a family that was loading up on whiting and croaker. They had also caught pampano and some small rays. Good luck to all! Roger


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Had ray out for the toothies but everything was caught on shrimp.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

txsharkhunter said:


> Had ray out for the toothies but everything was caught on shrimp.


How'd the beach look? Going tomorrow assuming the chance for rain doesn't increase.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, just kidding. Sorry, read the rest of the post. D'oh! Thanks for report.


----------

